# John Deere L120 has no power



## diazf0 (May 25, 2009)

Hello, I need help / guidance / suggestions on what to check and try to figure out the why it has no power.

I just finished doing maintenance on the JD L120 riding lawn mower. I changed the oil, oil filter, air filter, and gas filter. Then started and mowed the grass for over an hour until the gas was low and needed a refill with no issues. I got additional gas, filled up the tractor and tried to start it and now there was no power. I got a new battery and still no power. I checked the cables and all connected and cleaned and still no power.

I do not know what to check or do next. Please assist.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi diazf0

Can you be specific when you say " no power ? " Does the engine turn over normally ? If so check for spark at the plug. If there is a spark see if it's wet , it's a clear indication that gas is entering the engine. Is the shut off fuel valve open ? (If applicable) look for fuel being restricted. Is gas filter installed properly ? Check for direction of fuel flow, the filter should have an arrow or pointer showing which side should be pointing to the engine from the gas tank. 

Post back your findings. 

Good luck !


----------



## diazf0 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for your response Octaneman

When I turn the key nothing happens, normal first turn on the key would turn on the lights and little lcd screen showing hours ran etc. Then second turn starts the engine. Currently, I turn the key 1st / 2nd turns with nothing happening - no lights, lcd, nor the engine cranking (it does not try to turn over).

It seems as the battery is dead. So, I bought a new battery and installed. Still no power. I checked and cleaned cables from battery to there end points - connections were secure and in tact (no tears or breaks).

What could cause this.

I noticed that there is a fuse on positive side of the battery connection - could the fuse have gone bad and is causing the no power , similar to a bad / dead battery.

I would appreciate any guidance / suggestions to fix it.

Thanks again and in advance.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes it could, need to check it.

You have a volt/ohm tester?

BG


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

As Basementgeek indicated, it could cause the no power/start problem. Test the fuse and replace it with the rating specified. Do not try to jump the fuse with wires or anything else for if there is a short you will do more damage than good. After replacing the fuse, and everything turns on, lights, lcd, etc.. and still the engine won't crank , if the lights dim when cranking , focus on the starter next, but first thing is first....Replace the fuse !

post back your findings. 
OM


----------

